
The Future of Programming (2013) [video] - nmat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pTEmbeENF4
======
davidjnelson
Bret Victor is _so incredibly inspiring_.

So much amazing work:

Learnable Programming:
[http://worrydream.com/#!/LearnableProgramming](http://worrydream.com/#!/LearnableProgramming)

Inventing On Principle:
[http://worrydream.com/#!/InventingOnPrinciple](http://worrydream.com/#!/InventingOnPrinciple)

Stop Drawing Dead Fish:
[http://worrydream.com/#!/StopDrawingDeadFish](http://worrydream.com/#!/StopDrawingDeadFish)

The Future Of Programming:
[http://worrydream.com/#!/TheFutureOfProgramming](http://worrydream.com/#!/TheFutureOfProgramming)

The Ladder Of Abstraction:
[http://worrydream.com/#!/LadderOfAbstraction](http://worrydream.com/#!/LadderOfAbstraction)

Edit: formatting

